# udavač s flastrama v rejstříku



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co to znamená? Pro ti, kteří mluví italsky, je to: denunciatore con la fedina penale sporca? Anebo?
Děkuju moc
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> co to znamená? Pro ty, kteří mluví italsky, je to: denunciatore con la fedina penale sporca? Anebo?
> Děkuju moc
> Laura


Přesně tak. Brava. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Je to ale moc hovorové?


----------



## Jana337

Udavač a (trestní) rejstřík jsou normální, spisovná slova. Flastr je z německého Pflaster. Jako skoro všechny germanismy je to velmi hovorové slovo.

Jana


----------

